#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

## cadcae

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]Can anyone provide the links?

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## oil_man_121

please uploade ...

----------


## XDX77

I need it to, in version 12.1 it works even on Windows 7.

Can someone upload?

----------


## XDX77

I need it to, in version 12.1 it works even on Windows 7.

Can someone upload?

----------


## Rajindia

hi friends
Any one have AVEVA Instrumentation and Electrical 12.1 
i am ready to exchange with !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rommel_182

> I need it to, in version 12.1 it works even on Windows 7.
> 
> Can someone upload?



Yes, working perfect in windows 7

----------


## cadcae

If anyone provide links for AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2, I have .....

----------


## Rajindia

hi friend
do you need or you have ??????
 :Sleeping:

----------


## cadcae

It is strange but I have first, you know c.r.a.c.k., I need only the Software PDMS 12.1.SP2, just provide me the full links, because I was late when someone put it on the web in april...

----------


## guru4life

> It is strange but I have first, you know c.r.a.c.k., I need only the Software PDMS 12.1.SP2, just provide me the full links, because I was late when someone put it on the web in april...



 Why don't you share the -------- and see if someone will post the links to the application. 
Please Share your cr..k.
Thanks.

----------


## Sunil Mehra

how could i download pdms software sir 
please replay early as possible

----------


## Sunil Mehra

how could i download pdms software sir 
please replay early as possible

----------


## jaystructural

search it in the forum, some of the members already upload it...

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## LiJunCQ

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you can download 12.1 without c.r.k here.

----------


## Minfo

Hi to All
My Friends, I need following Aveva Products:

-Aveva Laser Modeller 12.0
-Aveva Electerical 12.1
-Aveva Bocad Steel

i can making ----- for these or other software that you need. 
before i make a ----- for PDMS 12.0 SP6 and Share it in Lavteam Forum PDMS 12.0 SP6 Topic.
you can write to me at ma_1411@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## soloweber

can someone please help with aveva pdms 12.1 sp2 c.r.a.c.k

----------


## solution

> can someone please help with aveva pdms 12.1 sp2 c.r.a.c.k



if you need to buy "*AVEVA PDMS 12.1 SP2.2*" 
you can contact : solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## PDMS_USER

I got links for PDMS 12.1SP2 ---- No c.r.k

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PWD: PDMS121SP2

Share c.r.k if anyone has....

----------


## five

I need it to, in version 12.1  Can someone upload?

many many thanks

----------


## thienthanh81

> If anyone provide links for AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2, I have .....



hi,cadcae
Could you share c.r.a.c.k for everybody!
Thanks

----------


## JuliusMaximus

Can somebody share the c.r.a.c.k. for aveva pdms sp2 pls.?

----------


## StaindAC

Please share the ----- of PDMS 12.1.......................

----------


## krishnagopi

thanks and ----- ?

----------


## rxk

anybody have -----ed aveva pml publisher?

----------


## Scman

Is there any training material about pdms instrumentation? Thanks!!

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## zerobit

> hi friends
> any one have aveva instrumentation and electrical 12.1 
> i am ready to exchange with !!!!!!!!!!



pm me.

----------


## Minfo

> hi friends
> Any one have AVEVA Instrumentation and Electrical 12.1 
> i am ready to exchange with !!!!!!!!!!



Hi
PM me or write to me at ma_1411@yahoo.com

----------


## codeplay999

AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

Includes english instructions and C*R*A*C*K directory
h**p://filecloud.io/tmb96ukv
h**p://filecloud.io/k42ep7cb
h**p://filecloud.io/jmlxnow7
h**p://filecloud.io/ky3r74ml
h**p://filecloud.io/5g7dsznj
h**p://filecloud.io/s2ix9njw
h**p://filecloud.io/2yt60rbu

----------


## codeplay999

AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

Includes english instructions and C*R*A*C*K directory
h**p://filecloud.io/tmb96ukv
h**p://filecloud.io/k42ep7cb
h**p://filecloud.io/jmlxnow7
h**p://filecloud.io/ky3r74ml
h**p://filecloud.io/5g7dsznj
h**p://filecloud.io/s2ix9njw
h**p://filecloud.io/2yt60rbu

----------


## vb_pol

> AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64
> 
> Includes english instructions and C*R*A*C*K directory
> h**p://filecloud.io/tmb96ukv
> h**p://filecloud.io/k42ep7cb
> h**p://filecloud.io/jmlxnow7
> h**p://filecloud.io/ky3r74ml
> h**p://filecloud.io/5g7dsznj
> h**p://filecloud.io/s2ix9njw
> h**p://filecloud.io/2yt60rbu



need reg for filecloud.io, the links work well.
thanks.

----------


## bow80

anyone have aveva marine 12.1 sp2 setup link ?

----------


## ripside

The slave time, was many years ago. please&#161;&#161;&#161;

investigate by your self in web

----------


## balajivangaru

Please upload pdms 12.1 sp2 with worked  -----. Thanks advance. ...

----------


## nunesjos

I need a demo lic for pdms 12.1 sp4

----------


## sweetdream

Hi,

Can you share the crk...,

Sweetdream

----------


## sean.toots

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sean.toots

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## mohamad.m

one file is pdms 12 sp6.25 not 12.1

----------


## monkey

"anybody have -----ed aveva pml publisher?"

----------


## monthus

hello , i am looking for smartplant 3d working on windows 7. can u help me???

----------


## medmake

> "anybody have -----ed aveva pml publisher?"



I have it..

----------


## medmake

> "anybody have -----ed aveva pml publisher?"



I have it..

----------


## nunesjos

I have too and pdms12.1sp4 and.......... more
pm me

----------


## davches59

I need pdms and diagramas help me, please

----------


## basi42002

How do i install multi discipline support (MDS) on window 8?..can someone assist me?
Here's my email address,please. basi42002@yahoo.co.uk
Thank you very much

----------


## williamclima

does any one have a -------- for 12.1?

----------


## thienthanh81

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] try this link. i think it for pdms12.1Sp2. But it works on winXP only.

----------


## thecru

does this link also work with win 7?

----------


## PUNLOP

thank you for file sample.

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## bytejuice

-- deleted by Bytejuice --
read next post

bye - Bytejuice

----------


## bytejuice

I folks, I found Aveva PDMS 12.1.SP2 at the following link
h**p://www.4shared.com/ge*/FK4-pVETce/Pjose_PDMS121__1_.h*ml
(change every '*' with 't')

inside there is the med_icine.
BUT I have not tested yet.

bye - Bytejuice

----------


## thienthanh81

This once was used for win xp only

----------


## krishnagopi

link dead upload again

----------


## vasscodagama

Password pl..

----------


## tobbe

hi, 
can you upload it again.
I need this urgently





> if you need to buy "*AVEVA PDMS 12.1 SP2.2*" 
> you can contact : solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## mohamad.m

any other link? plz

----------


## Antope

> I have too and pdms12.1sp4 and.......... more
> pm me



Hi ! Please give me cr...ck for pdms 12.1sp4 if you have.

----------


## antariksa

> I have too and pdms12.1sp4 and.......... more
> pm me



hi nunejos,
please share PDMS 12.1 SP4, thanks

----------


## tomat

I have m......e for 12.1.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

mail me avtomat200@gmail.com

----------


## tomat

I have m......e for 12.1.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

mail me avtomat200@gmail.com
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pedrete

Dear tomat

I already have all files: as I use the c...k files? 
In ******** folder is drop.exe, isd.exe, make.exe, spc.exe and pdms.dll, but I have no idea how to do it.



Please, help me!See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## Obelix

usually you copy/paste those into the installed root dir of the program... but for me it does not work. Is this ******** proven to work ?

----------


## pedrete

Dear Obelix

I have replaced the archives from ********_12.1.2 folder to PSMD12.1.SP2 folder, but not work.

Any idea?

----------


## radmih

Don't install "AVEVA PDMS 12.1.2 Fix 20". And it's working.: win 7 prof x64. But have a big problem. "Admin and Monitor modules" don't start.

----------


## pedrete

Dear radmih

Thaks for you recomendation!

Best Regards

----------


## rxk

Can somebody provide new links please.

----------


## rxk

Thanks for the updated links. But Admin and monitor modules not working. Any work around guys.

Any input is much appreciated.

----------


## rxk

deleted

----------


## marta_mol

Please provide new links again for me too.
With best regards.

----------


## Magicman10

where are the links? I have 12.1SP4 but it's not working...no ***** or ***** files. I've run the silent.bat file but still doesn't work. Anyone got any ideas or help?

----------


## marta_mol

If you have PDMS 12.1SP4 share it. I'll try help you.

----------


## Magicman10

> If you have PDMS 12.1SP4 share it. I'll try help you.



It's on here... Search for...I did.

----------


## sivakanthbojja

try this links




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## sivakanthbojja

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## altaweel2004

dear friends, I have AVEVA PDMS 12.1 but I can not activate it. There is ***** attached with it but there is no instruction where can I put or how can I run.
if there is any can one help me please contact at altaweelcorei7 at gmail and will upload it in this forum if success.
thank you

----------


## sivakanthbojja

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


pdms 12.1 sp2


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pdms 12.1 sp4

----------


## altaweel2004

thank you so much

----------


## engsamer

is any ******* link cause the mentioned link is unstable

----------


## engsamer

I want pdms12.1 sp4 ***** file only

----------


## engsamer

I want pdms12.1 sp4  CR file only

----------


## xuanson_mdc

please upload again file. I need it

----------


## persiangulf

***** worked
==== ***** is attached and instruction is as follows
=================================
1. Install PDMS1214
2. Install Plant12.1.SP4.14
3. Copy 4 *****es in install folder and run
3'. Run all 4 files . these files will ***** 4 files in the directory
a-isd.exe
b.make.exe
c.pdms.dll
d.spc.exe
Notice: id ***** didn't find destination file, simply browse to D:\AVEVA\Plant\PDMS12.1.SP4, in which D: is directory of installation
4. Enjoy
=================

----------


## Pdmslove

please, someone can upload again pdms 12.1 sp4?

----------


## asmlogesh

Dear Friend,

If you have aveva instrumentation license file, Kindly give me

----------


## alavinejad

dear all 
all link dead please re upload pdms 12.1 sp 2 


regards!See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP2 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## m473j

Hello all!

Please could someone upload Aveva PDMS 12.1 sp2?

thanks!

----------


## hunghieu124

Yes.
i have these version.

----------


## rxk

Can someone share AVEVA PDMS 12.1.SP5 (Multi Product Installer)

----------


## pareen9

Please anyone can tell which version of pdms, i can install in Windows 10??

----------


## altaweel2004

> Please anyone can tell which version of pdms, i can install in Windows 10??



You can install any version you have, it is not affected by windows version

----------


## williamj

I can create full license for all AVEVA applications. (e.g. AVEVA EveryThing3D E3D, AVEVA PDMS, AVEVA DIAGRAMS, AVEVA NET, AVEVA Engineering, AVEVA BOCAD, AVEVA P&I, AVEVA Instrumentation, AVEVA Electrical ,...)
Please contact with: williamj.apex@gmail.com

----------

